# Rotary Scissors Parts?



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

https://www.rrproducts.com/Power-Rotary-Scissors-product104120

Somebody lost me the driveshaft with the associated adaptor on the end. Does anybody have the one for a Stick shaft, or a source for a replacement?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Good news! The adaptor piece is still in the head. However, I'm going to disassemble and clean everything, so watch here if interested!


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

All disassembled and scrubbed clean with a wire brush, and sanded.

Note that one half you can sand the whole disc flat, but on the other half there is some clearance. That part I just filed flat with a file. On the back side of each of these I also removed the burr on the edge with the file. These aren't razor sharp, but they're at least steak knife sharp and a good bit sharper than they were!


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I also pulled off the little fin and sanded that down because why not?

And here's the blades. I soaked them in hot soapy water, scrubbed, soaked in hot water with Simple Green mixed in, scrubbed, rinsed, and then wiped down with denatured alcohol. This is to help the paint stick.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

It was this, or gloss white.

Tomorrow we will debate the value of painting metal black in the pitch dark outside.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Time to regrease it! Took out both of the screws and squeezed in Maruyama EP-0 until it started coming out the other screw hole. I kept doing that, carefully working through my fear of squeezing the bottle hard enough to blast grease all over myself. When I could see through the grease again, I felt like I had gotten "enough" of the old grease out. Put the screws back in, and wiped everything down with denatured alcohol.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Got it put back together with no spare parts! Took it for a test drive and trimmed the areas I hadn't trimmed since the fall. Cuts like a knife now too thanks to some sharpening!


----------



## khayden10 (Apr 24, 2017)

Did you replace any parts or just sharpen the blades?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

khayden10 said:


> Did you replace any parts or just sharpen the blades?


Just sharpened the blades after a disassemble/clean/repaint. And attached it to a new (used) Stihl Kombi shaft.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

Sweet rejuvenation. My started cutting better after a sharpening due to using it as an edger.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Reel Low Dad said:


> Sweet rejuvenation. My started cutting better after a sharpening due to using it as an edger.


Lol. Yeah I've done that occasionally as well. I really beat on my equipment and it's held up well for the most part.


----------



## drewwitt (Jun 25, 2018)

I just tried sharpening my blades and I think they're dull. It just twists the grass now and doesn't cut. I used a flat file and it it about 20 times single stroke.

How long did you sharpen for?


----------

